# Polar Bear Attack



## saltandsand (Nov 29, 2007)

Don't know if the links will work but a nasty incident reported from a friend in the northern land. 

<a href="http://tinypic.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i32.tinypic.com/mi2cy1.jpg" border="0" alt="Image and video hosting by TinyPic"></a>

<a href="http://tinypic.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i31.tinypic.com/jpyneu.jpg" border="0" alt="Image and video hosting by TinyPic"></a>

<a href="http://tinypic.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i32.tinypic.com/2zrqnt4.jpg" border="0" alt="Image and video hosting by TinyPic"></a>

<a href="http://tinypic.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i31.tinypic.com/r8dp9y.jpg" border="0" alt="Image and video hosting by TinyPic"></a>

<a href="http://tinypic.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i29.tinypic.com/oh1u9v.jpg" border="0" alt="Image and video hosting by TinyPic"></a>

<a href="http://tinypic.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i32.tinypic.com/2dqulbt.jpg" border="0" alt="Image and video hosting by TinyPic"></a>

He had the right gear to survive.


----------



## saltandsand (Nov 29, 2007)

*This one is graphic.*

<a href="http://tinypic.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i26.tinypic.com/96ixpi.jpg" border="0" alt="Image and video hosting by TinyPic"></a>


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

*Dude!*

I'm trying eat a pizza here, and you ain't helping!!!! :--|


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

*Dang!!*

That would suck!!!

Darin


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

I doubt those are the same set of pictures. I know for a fact that the last picture of the foot is a shotgun accident. You got this in an email recently, huh?


----------



## fyremanjef (Feb 17, 2005)

According to Snopes,,, its real.. except the shot gun to the foot 

http://www.snopes.com/photos/gruesome/polarbear.asp


----------



## saltandsand (Nov 29, 2007)

AtlantaKing said:


> I doubt those are the same set of pictures. I know for a fact that the last picture of the foot is a shotgun accident. You got this in an email recently, huh?


Yes, a friend who is in Maine sent it to me yesterday, not the person who was attacked in the Yukon. Never said I knew the person or fellow campers. I saw the Snopes link provided above about the last picture, which I thought to be a bit off key. But you know for a fact that the last one is different, huh?


----------



## saltandsand (Nov 29, 2007)

fyremanjef said:


> According to Snopes,,, its real.. except the shot gun to the foot
> 
> http://www.snopes.com/photos/gruesome/polarbear.asp


I thought the last pic was a bit different with the focal length and general photographic presentation. Also questioned how a bear would cause such an injury without leaving teeth marks/slices or simply total removal of the foot. I don't have factual evidence to say it is not the same person/event but looks suspicious to me too.


----------



## fyremanjef (Feb 17, 2005)

Looks like this bear is hungry too...


----------



## saltandsand (Nov 29, 2007)

fyremanjef said:


> Looks like this bear is hungry too...


Sure does considering how worked up he looks when compared to the size of what he thinks is his next meal. Bears can be gruesome. What was the name of that naturalist who lived with them for months, saying he was protecting them from poachers, and he was ultimately killed by one of them?


----------



## Mdt1992 (Sep 3, 2007)

the last one does look like a nasty slug wound.

bet he doesnt go back out and sleep in a tent


----------



## fyremanjef (Feb 17, 2005)




----------



## saltandsand (Nov 29, 2007)

fyremanjef said:


>


*"Dirty mouth? Clean it up with Orbit Gum Mint Mojito"*


----------



## Ed K (Mar 1, 2007)

I saw that report and pictures at least a year ago so it hasn't just happened.


----------

